# Female cockatiel constantly screeching (static noise)



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

she's /screeching/ non stop! (If you guys differ screaming from screeching I mean) I know that this is a begging sort of thing to do (the static noise)

Even when I pick her up and pet her and try to cuddle she's not too interested and would rather screech like something's wrong.

I took her to the vet for a bacteria check (both mouth and behind) and they said she's fine besides mites. Could mites be causing this horrible non stop screeching? >.<
He also said that she might be going through hormonal changes? I got her at a pet store 4 months ago when they said she was a 'baby'.

I recently switched her to a food with more variety in it because I don't want her to eat so many seeds, but more pellets. I'm thinking maybe she's not eating as much because of that and she's screaming due to hunger? I really don't want her to only eat seeds though!

Sorry this is a post filled with multiple questions lol but I am worried about my little koa 

Edit: after researching a bit, I'm guessing that she IS hungry. She is making the static noise and bobbing her head up and down.. Why is she doing this? Isn't she too old to do such a thing? Please help


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Probably the mites that needs to be dealt with. Alternatively, she could be egg-bound but I suspect your vet has done a test to check that.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's very very hungry. How old is she? She may have regressed (and this could be due to the food change) and you may need to hand feed her again. There is nothing wrong with her eating seeds, never ever take them away from her. Seeds are a natural part of a tiel's diet in the wild so they need it in captivity too. Put the seeds back and you can leave the pellets in the cage too, she'll pick at them when she gets curious enough. You can force switch a tiel, they'll starve, especially if they don't recognize the pellets as food.

In the meantime, we have a sticky on the proper diet for tiels: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479

Also, about the mites, its very uncommon for indoor tiels to get mites. Did the vet give you anything to treat them?


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I have tried Birdie on pellets a few times and she has shown no interest whatsoever. She has mixed seeds, minerals and lots of different fruits and vegetables, helps herself to whatever I am eating (when suitable) so I'm not worried about the pellets. Your bird might be the same.


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

My birds wont eat pellets... give your bird a good
bowl of seed and see what happens.. My guess is your bird is
hungry... seeds are ok with veggies and fruits being offered..
Leave some millet in the cage also.
I failed to change my birds over to pellets, even the wild birds
wouldn't eat the pellets.


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

Update: thank you for all the replies! This morning when I said good morning to her she didn't scream, and let me pet her  she has been doing great this whole day, what a surprise! I think it was the mites that were bothering her. I'm following up w the mite treatment.

However I do need to make changes in her diet! So thanks for all the tips and suggestions, ill try some ideas, it's greatly appreciated! ^^


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

Another update: never mind! She started screaming again  I want these mites to go away ASAP...


----------

